# ازاى نكير الخط على ماسنجر ياهو بشكل مسمتر وبدون برامج



## malak_adel_4 (21 يوليو 2010)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس 

*نبدا بالشرح



































الموضوع منقول للمانة وذلك للاستفادة منة
*​*
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*معلومه جديده وحلوه

جربتها وكله تمام

تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2010)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى يامايكل على فكرة نمط الخط دى ثابت ولو فتحت اى واحد وكلمتة


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2010)

اية يا جماعة هو الموضوع معجبش غير واحد بس ولا اية


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يوليو 2010)

هو حتى لو قفلت الايميل هيفضل لما افتح تانى
شكررررررررررررررررا

+++


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

*اة حيفضل ثابت على كدا *
*ميرسى اوى *
*معلومة جميلة *​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> هو حتى لو قفلت الايميل هيفضل لما افتح تانى
> شكررررررررررررررررا
> 
> +++


 

اة يا امير الطريقة دى ثايتة لو قفلت وفتحت الايمل ومش كدة وبسدى كمان حتفضل موجودة لو قفلا صفحة اللى بتكلمة وفتحتها تانى او انك نقلت من صفة محادثة لصفحة محادثة تانية


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *اة حيفضل ثابت على كدا *
> 
> *ميرسى اوى *
> *معلومة جميلة *​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يابا تو زيرو على مساعدتك للاعضاء وعلى شكرا للموضوع


----------



## malak_adel_4 (24 يوليو 2010)

أية مقعدش للموضوع اهمية ولا اية


----------



## malak_adel_4 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

انا عضوة حاليا بالمنتدى ويارب تعم الفائدة للكل


----------



## داود 2010 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------

